
What are your thoughts on ANTIFA? - _shadowbanned_
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2017/09/the-rise-of-the-violent-left/534192/?single_page=true
======
CalChris
Longtime liberal/leftist/progressive. Lifelong actually. I do not know any of
these people. I have not met any of these people. I don't agree with them and
I'm deeply skeptical of their motivations and liberality.

In Oakland, we had police provocateurs during the Occupy protests. This was
combined with massive police overreaction when the mayor was out of town.

Very skeptical.

------
_shadowbanned_
Necessary evil or things taken too far?

